# Canned Elk



## bassman (Dec 28, 2009)

Decided to can another 7 quarts of elk meat. Dropped in a few cloves of garlic, packed the meat chunks in, added 1 teaspoon canning salt and enough beef stock to leave a 1" headspace.  Pressured for 90 minutes at 15# pressure.


----------



## builder59 (Dec 28, 2009)

I've done the same with whitetail.   I put in 1 tsp. of dried onions, some carrots and celery layered with meat and some mushrooms.   I serve it with a can of cream of mushroom soup over wide noodles.  Yum!!!


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 28, 2009)

Nice job, Looks Great...


----------



## bassman (Dec 28, 2009)

This is also useful in making enchiladas or chimichangas.  I also like it over noodles and mushrooms.


----------



## erain (Dec 28, 2009)

great stuff!!! done in deer only also but makes for quick meals!!!


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 28, 2009)

Sorry but I'm gonna be the dub one here but I have to ask. And what do you do with canned elk?? And is it cooked or is it pickled???


----------



## bassman (Dec 28, 2009)

The meat is pressure cooked in the jar.  We use it for quick meals such as (beef) and noodles.  It's also good thickened and served over potatoes.  There are tons of uses and it's quick to serve.


----------



## waysideranch (Dec 28, 2009)

Dang Keith.  Awesome.


----------



## alx (Dec 28, 2009)

The elk hunter strikes again....Looks great Keith....


----------



## bassman (Dec 28, 2009)

Thanks for the replies, folks!  My wife got her cow elk and a deer in November, then my elk in December.  Maybe we can survive until next hunting season.


----------



## alx (Dec 29, 2009)

You could send any extras my way......


----------



## slosmoke (Dec 29, 2009)

One of my best friends gave me a QT. jar of deer meat as a gift kind of thing.When I saw it I did not know what to say or do cause it looked like it was 500 yrs old and was infected with something.It sat around for a month or so and a group of us were pounding a box of beers and getting hungry.So what do you think I brought out to munch on ???  Canned deer meat. It was the greatest thing I ever had from a canning jar.Dont have the recipe but it was Primo stuff.That was my take on it .If I could make it happen I would go shoot a deer just to make Qts of this stuff !!!


----------

